# Snesmini Custom wallpaper Module wall_hack.hmod



## yyoossk (Oct 18, 2017)

=== Wall Hack ===

This module allows to disable SNES Mini's wallpaper or replace it with your own wallpaper.

Just replace "cwall.png" file if you want to set your own wallpaper in the menu of SNES Mini. It must be in 512x184 PNG format


----------



## loveShmups (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice.. now I need to find a good wallpaper !


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 18, 2017)

Ok, let the wallpapers come 
Some Fire Emblem ones would be awesome


----------



## BvanBart (Oct 18, 2017)

Is only .png allowed? Or can you also use .gif? Moving wallpapers are "welcome to the 21 century"


----------

